# Lenovo Ideapad Z570 Review



## Ajinkya (Feb 26, 2012)

Just bought the Ideapad Z570 !! 
Specs :
Intel Core i5 @ 2.4ghz
4GB RAM, 2GB Nvidia GT 540M
750GB HDD 
Price : INR 39,990 !
Plus a bunch of accessories ! 
Will post a detailed review and pics as soon as i get it all up and running.
Presently, working fine, running very cool and no problems yet.
Haven't run any benchmarks yet, just got it a few hours ago and installed the drivers.


----------



## prvprv (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats Ajinkya.
Post the details of free accessories also.


----------



## Ajinkya (Feb 26, 2012)

prvprv said:


> Congrats Ajinkya.
> Post the details of free accessories also.



Thank you !
I got this stuff :
-4 gb pendrive
-usb mouse
-card reader
-headset
-usb led light
-screen guard
-lid skin ( F1 car  !! )
-keyboard protector
-cleaning kit
-lenovo backpack
seemed a pretty good deal ..


----------



## chaitu.chowdary (Mar 25, 2012)

are you sure that the graphic card is nvidia gt540?iam having doubt whether it is gt520 or gt540....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 26, 2012)

chaitu.chowdary said:


> are you sure that the graphic card is nvidia gt540?iam having doubt whether it is gt520 or gt540....



Yeah  its GT540M, check *here*.


----------



## Ajinkya (Apr 1, 2012)

chaitu.chowdary said:


> are you sure that the graphic card is nvidia gt540?iam having doubt whether it is gt520 or gt540....



Yes it is .. It is mentioned as 520m on the internet .
But after installing the latest drivers it shows 540m
. Btw ubuntu is detecting it as GT555M.
But the performance is fantastic . COD MW3 WOrks at max settings !


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Apr 2, 2012)

Ajinkya said:


> Yes it is .. It is mentioned as 520m on the internet .
> But after installing the latest drivers it shows 540m
> . Btw ubuntu is detecting it as GT555M.
> But the performance is fantastic . COD MW3 WOrks at max settings !



Did you face any heating issue with the Laptop 
One of mine friend faced a lot issue with LENOVO laptop in regards to heating issue.


----------



## Ajinkya (May 6, 2012)

sc3n3l0v3r said:


> Did you face any heating issue with the Laptop
> One of mine friend faced a lot issue with LENOVO laptop in regards to heating issue.



There is no heating during normal everyday usage.
max temp. around 45-50C for the processor, Graphic card, 40C for the HDD.
But its better to get a different keyboard for gaming, cos the temp shoots to 85C while playing ANY game ! very very hot... but no stability issues and everything runs smoothly so i guess it normal.
So basically its pretty cool most of the time, however i did get a cooling pad for gaming and a extra keyboard .


----------

